# Wingbar handlebars!



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2012)

Glad I'm not trying to restore one of these. I think this is about half of what a complete bike cost! V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Mona...235?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item564ebe276b


----------



## npence (Nov 14, 2012)

The good thing is you don't need this to restore a wingbar since to my knowledge the speedo stem was never factory on a wingbar only a flo cycle but could of been added as a upgrade.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 14, 2012)

You all heard of the six million dollar man,Thats part of the six million dollar bike


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2012)

Actually as I've told Chris these 24" Monarks do nothing for me. Kinda reminds me of the advice my dad gave me; "always date a girl with small hands it makes other things look bigger" (PG version)! V/r Shawn


----------



## npence (Nov 14, 2012)

I agree with you Shawn except for the wingbar it is one sweet bike. One of my favorites and you really can't tell it is a 24" bike sitting next to any 26" bike.


----------



## OldRider (Nov 14, 2012)

Were all SilverKings built as a 24 inch? I've always admired them but I'm too tall for a 24 inch and I won't own a bike I can't ride.


----------



## npence (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm 6'4" and I can ride my wingbar just fine feels like a 26" bike to me.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 14, 2012)

npence said:


> I agree with you Shawn except for the wingbar it is one sweet bike. One of my favorites and you really can't tell it is a 24" bike sitting next to any 26" bike.




Let me sum it up with one word   WOW


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't generally comment on a seller's asking price, but that's steep even though condition on this package is nice.
If we are talking about hex bars and the specialized speedo neck to accomodate them...
There is a button to make an offer and maybe the pricing is just strategy within the climate of today's ebay.

Either way you look at it, Wingbars (and Flocycles) are chock full of cool, htf expensive components...bicycles for rich kids as Jerry Peters puts it.

They don't ride like 24" wheel sized bicycles, but that common misconception that keeps folks away which means more goofy bikes for me!

Chris


----------



## bike (Nov 14, 2012)

*The bikes were DESINGED to be*

for the same size kid as a 26" - the trend in cars was smaller wheels- they applied this to bikes- for popularity purposes they later sold some 26" models including the 26x and hextube..


----------

